# Substitute For Belgian Aromatic Malt In A Wit.



## parrja (22/4/09)

I want to brew "Celis White" from "Beer Captured" which is in Belgian Wit Style. 

The recipe requires:
113g Flaked Wheat
113g Belgian Aromatic Malt

Not the sort of stuff I can get from my LHBS.

Does the following sound like a suitable substitute (both I have in stock)?
113g WheatBix
200g Munich Malt

I'm steeping 30 mins at 66 degrees.


----------



## hoohaaman (22/4/09)

Dude craftbrewer ,one of the sponsors has detailed descriptions of grain and hops.Includes alternatives B)


----------



## parrja (22/4/09)

Thanks for that. I see "Melanoidin Malt" is a substitute, but I don't have that either. I figured that as Munich was malty but maybe not as malty that double the quantity may help. Clutching at straws here.


----------



## hoohaaman (22/4/09)

Off the top of head wit isn't a malt driven beer,nor hop driven..it is a beer with a pils base malt and lightly spiced with seville oranges and coriander.IBU of 16-20 with spices balancing the flavour.

Don't think you will need Melanoidin or Munich.Wheat, Pils and more wheat will be the go


----------



## parrja (22/4/09)

Thanks for the suggestions hoohaaman.

I think I'll go with:

113g WheatBix
113g Pilsner Malt

Seems like such small amounts that it won't have much flavour impact.


----------



## hoohaaman (22/4/09)

good choice Jason leave the Melanoidin or Munich for bigger Belgian or other nationality beers  

Don't forget sometimes yeast does all the work

Wyeast 3944 right?


----------



## parrja (22/4/09)

Book suggest 3463 as first choice and 3944 as the second.


----------



## hoohaaman (22/4/09)

3944 for me,but thats just me


----------



## samhighley (23/4/09)

I'd be using 3944.


----------



## MHB (23/4/09)

Just a heads up, there here Belgian Aromatic is now available; the importer has just unloaded a shipment of Dingmans Malt, I and all the other retailers here should have stock in the next week or so, so no more looking for substitutes.



Belgium Pilsener

Belgium Aromatic

Belgium Biscuit

Belgium Special B



MHB


----------



## Josh (23/4/09)

There's a richness of body I have been striving for that I haven't found with just Pils/Wheat and a dash of oats. The decoction Dr Scott talks about on The Jamil Show got me close. 

Perhaps a bit of melanoidin would help.

Just another opinion. I say go for it and see if you like it.

3944 works very well.


----------



## Fourstar (23/4/09)

Josh said:


> The decoction Dr Scott talks about on The Jamil Show got me close.
> Perhaps a bit of melanoidin would help.



I Agree Josh.

There is definitely nothing wrong with a decoction or a touch of Melanoiden (2%) if you are too lazy for the decoction method. It will bump up the richness of the pils malt. In my books, a touch of Munich is almost not out of style anywhere. I find around 5-8% in most beers helps round out the malt flavours/aromas and bups up the grainyness. (no it doesn't turn it breadcrusty like a muncih dunkel either.) Just another subtle layer of complexity in my books. A Wit is a malt/spice forward style, the hops take the back seat.

Cheers!

EDIT: Oops, i just noticed you are 'steeping'. All of these grains require a mash schedule! You might want to extend the rest for 60 mins, especially with the weetbix there. they will require conversion. What might help with conversion is to get the weetbix and steep in 50 deg water for 10 mins, then add the munich malt and bring up to 65deg for 30-60 mins. It might not hurt to add some more malt, maybe some more pils. that will help convert most of the starch in the weetbix.

Personally i would be going for a 1:4 ratio of raw wheat (weetbix in your case) : malt

so:
100g weetbix
400g pils


----------



## parrja (23/4/09)

Combining all the excellent suggestions I think I'll try:

3944
100g Wheatbix
300g Pilsner
100g Munich

And do a mini-mash instead of a 30 minute steep.

Great to hear that the belgian aromatic will soon be available.

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Fourstar (23/4/09)

Sounds good Jason. FYI, steeping @ 66deg for 30 mins is actually mashing as you are doing it at mash temps and with base malt that requires time for conversion . 'steeping' only applies to specialty malts like crystal, choc, roast etc that don't require conversion.

Cheers and beers!


----------

